# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  دسترسی به سوالات آزمون گاج

## میلادی

دوستان سلام
من امسال خودم میخوام قلمچی شرکت کنم امادرعین حال میخوام سایر آزمون های آزمایشی رو هم سوال هاشو حل کنم.
سنجش و گزینه2 رو خود سایت کنکور میفروشه.حالا من گاج رو ازکجا گیربیارم.آشنایی که این آزمون رو بده هم ندارم.

----------


## ezio auditore77

تو مدرستون کسی نیس ازش بگیری؟

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## میلادی

> تو مدرستون کسی نیس ازش بگیری؟
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


نه دیگه مشکل همین جاست.

----------


## ezio auditore77

چندمی؟من دوم تجربیم.
احتمالا غیرحضوری گاج شرکت کنم.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## میلادی

> چندمی؟من دوم تجربیم.
> احتمالا غیرحضوری گاج شرکت کنم.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


دست درت نکنه.ولی من پیش ریاضی ام.راستی مگه سوالات غیرحضوری همون سوالات آزمون اصلیه؟

----------


## mohammad^s

منم میخوام تو خونه  سوالات گاج را کار کنم.....

چجور میشه تهیشون کرد؟؟؟ تو این سایت ندیدم!!!

----------

